# OpenOffice Base in Java einbinden



## Abruzzi (31. Aug 2010)

Hey Leute,

Ich hab da mal ne Frage:

Und zwar hab ich ne Datenbank mit OpenOffice Base erstellt. Jetzt will ich die mit meinem Java Programm ansprechen(D.h. Datensätze einfügen, auslesen, löschen) 
Die SQL Befehle dazu sind mir bekannt.

Man braucht ja nen Treiber damit des funktioniert. Welcher is das? Ich hab jetzt schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, was ich versteh ???:L

Wie binde ich dann den Treiber ein?

Wie bau ich eine Verbindung zur DB auf?

Falls es wichtig is: Meine IDE is NetBeans

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet 
Schonmal danke an alle

Liebe Grüße und schönen Abend


----------



## Marcinek (1. Sep 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/96006-db-verbindung-openoffice-base.html


----------



## Abruzzi (1. Sep 2010)

Gut jetzt bin ich scho weiter:


```
import java.sql.*;

/**
 *
 * @author Michael
 */
public class Datenvankverbindung {

      Statement befehl;
    Connection verbindung;
    
    public void verbindungAufbauen()
    {
    try
    {
        Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver");
    }
    catch(Exception e)
    {
        System.out.println(e);      
    }
    
    try
    {  
        verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:file:Bilanzdatenbank");
  
        befehl = verbindung.createStatement();        
    }
    
    catch(Exception e)
    {
        System.out.println(e);       
    }   
    }
}
```

Allerdings liefert die Zeile 

```
verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:file:Bilanzdatenbank");
```

Flogenden Fehler:

java.sql.SQLInvalidAuthorizationSpecException: invalid authorization specification - not found: SA

Bei der getConnection Methode gibts ja die Möglichkeit nen user und ein pw zu übergeben. 
Wenn ich aber mit OpenOffice die DB erstellt hab, hat die ja kein PW, oder?
Is die URL überaupt richtig? Muss da nich irgendwie der Pfad zur .odb Datei??

Wahrscheinlich ne total doofe Frage :bahnhof:


----------



## Marcinek (1. Sep 2010)

ich kenne mich mit open office nicht aus 

Hier ist noch ein Thread, der das gleiche Problem behandelt und gelöst ist:

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/96006-db-verbindung-openoffice-base.html

Deine DB hat scheinbar keinen User namens SA und wenn ja, dann hat dieser scheinbar ein PW.

Du musst du den korrekten user angeben.

Gruß,

Martin


----------

